# 1950's O'Keefe and Merritt Oven Door Issue



## patriciaeddy (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a 1950's O'Keefe and Merritt stove. Today while baking, I opened the door and heard a sound between a pop, a crack, and a bang and now the oven door feels a lot looser and doesn't quite shut as tightly. I'm assuming that it is one of the springs that broke.

So... I know I can get parts from a few sources, but how in the heck do I figure out what part I need? Given instructions, I'm quite handy, but I'm not sure where I need to look for the hinges/springs as I just see the fixed metal brackets that attach to the door. They go into the sides of the oven. Is there a plate or a panel I'm supposed to remove?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 30, 2010)

For a built-in you have to pull the oven out far enough to see if the broken spring is visible.  Wear eye protection.

If it's a stand-alone you need to disassemble the oven housing.  The stamped metal edges can be razor-sharp so wear heavy gloves.


----------

